# Reichen 25 Mbit/s zum zocken?



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Forum

Hätte da eine für mich wichtige Frage. *Reichen 25 Mbit/s Download und 1,5 Mbit/s Upload zum zocken?*
Ich ziehe nach Niederösterreich, nähe von Wien und muss einen neuen Tarif anmelden.
Internet & Fernsehen - jetzt statt F.I.T. | UPC Austria Das Speed S würde ich gerne nehmen. Es steht leider nichts dabei von Latenz etc...
Ich zocke am PC Battlefield 4 mit 64 Spieler, World of Warcraft, aber auch PS4/Xbox One (Final Fantasy, Diablo 3 usw.) online.
Hatte die letzten Jahre immer 75 Mbit/s Download und 7,5 Mbit/s Upload und nie Probleme gehabt.
Ich möchte ja nicht gekickt werden weil ich zu laggy bin 

Wünsche euch was


----------



## Seegurkensalat (6. Oktober 2016)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Hallo Forum
> 
> Hätte da eine für mich wichtige Frage. *Reichen 25 Mbit/s Download und 1,5 Mbit/s Upload zum zocken?*
> Ich ziehe nach Niederösterreich, nähe von Wien und muss einen neuen Tarif anmelden.
> ...



Sollte theoretisch locker reichen, kommt aber letztlich auf den Ping an.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2016)

... und genau auf die Latenz kommt es an.

Der Upload könnte, je nach Spiel und zeitgleiche Nutzung von Diensten, das Problem werden. Einige Spiele streamen im Hintergrund, in einem Mehrfamilienhaushalt will ggf. auch der Partner und/oder die Kinder ins Internet [...]. Hat man dazu noch weitere Geräte wie z.B. NAS, Receiver etc. kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass diese ohne dein Wissen und zutun ins Internet gehen.

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen welche Probleme du mit deiner vorherigen Bandbreite gehabt haben willst?! Ich hatte vor kurzem noch VDSL mit 50/10 und bin jetzt bei Kabel Deutschland mit 100/6 und hab keine Probleme und darüber hinaus viele Geräte, die einfach ins Internet gehen und dort Unsinn machen. 

Erkundige dich doch beim Anbieter nach den Latenzen und schau auf Seiten wie Speedtest etc.pp. nach, hier kann man IMO nach Anbieter suchen und sortieren lassen und schon hat man eine grobe Hausnummer.


----------



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen welche Probleme du mit deiner vorherigen Bandbreite gehabt haben willst?!



Mit der vorherigen Verbindung hatte ich nie Probleme.

Während ich PC zocke habe ich immer TS3 im Hintergrund am laufen.
Auf der PS4 zocke ich online und bin dabei in der Party wegen Sprechverbindung mit Headset.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2016)

Sorry ... da stand ja "nie", das kleine Wort hab ich überlesen.

Also ich hab "früher" immer einen Teamspeak*server* gehostet, d.h. die hier benötigte Bandbreite ist wirklich lächerlich gering. PS4 kann ich aber nicht einschätzen, aber ganz ehrlich ... wenn du sonst keine weiteren Dinge im Hintergrund laufen hast, reichen 1,5mbit ohne Probleme.

Aber wie gesagt, deutlich wichtiger ist die Latenz aka Ping.


----------



## Loosa (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zurück. 
Da steht nicht direkt dabei, über was für eine Technik das läuft, aber "eMTA Modem" scheint Kabelmodem zu sein.

Ich hab seit Jahren Kabel mit 20 MBit und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Allerdings spiele ich keine Shooter. Für die Datenrate wärend des Spiels reichen aber auch weniger MBit problemlos. Jeder Youtube-Stream dürfte mehr Volumen brauchen als die paar Datenpakete eines Multiplayer-Spiels. Wenn, dann dürfte es auf die Ping-Zeiten ankommen. Gibt es da wirklich Ärger wenn man etwas langsamer pingt?
Kommt aber auch darauf an, ob der Anbieter auch wirklich die Geschwindigkeiten bietet die das "bis zu" suggeriert...

Downloads brauchen halt entsprechend länger, aber selbst bei zig GB Installationen ist die Schmerzgrenze für meinen Geldbeutel immer noch höher als für einen schnelleren Tarif. 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Upload könnte, je nach Spiel und zeitgleiche  Nutzung von Diensten, das Problem werden. Einige Spiele streamen im  Hintergrund, in einem Mehrfamilienhaushalt will ggf. auch der Partner  und/oder die Kinder ins Internet [...]. Hat man dazu noch weitere Geräte  wie z.B. NAS, Receiver etc. kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass diese ohne  dein Wissen und zutun ins Internet gehen.



Stimmt, je nachdem was noch nebenbei läuft frisst das natürlich schon Bandbreite.
Zocken + Filme streamen + Musik + Teamspeak + ... dürfte 25 zu knapp sein. In einem Singlehaushalt und nicht zu viel im Hintergrund eher nicht.


----------



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> n einem Mehrfamilienhaushalt will ggf. auch der Partner und/oder die Kinder ins Internet [...]. Hat man dazu noch weitere Geräte wie z.B. NAS, Receiver etc. kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass diese ohne dein Wissen und zutun ins Internet gehen.



Ich wohne alleine. Allerdings google ich nebenbei im Internet nach Tipps%Tricks wenn ich zeitgleich PS4 zocke


----------



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hallo zurück.
> Da steht nicht direkt dabei, über was für eine Technik das läuft, aber "eMTA Modem" scheint Kabelmodem zu sein.
> 
> Ich hab seit Jahren Kabel mit 20 MBit und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Allerdings spiele ich keine Shooter. Für die Datenrate wärend des Spiels reichen aber auch weniger MBit problemlos. Jeder Youtube-Stream dürfte mehr Volumen brauchen als die paar Datenpakete eines Multiplayer-Spiels. Wenn, dann dürfte es auf die Ping-Zeiten ankommen. Gibt es da wirklich Ärger wenn man etwas langsamer pingt?
> ...



UPC ist ziemlich gut. Hatte nie Probleme mit UPC, die schicken immer die Daten die man vereinbart (hab viele Speedtests gemacht)
Ich zocke nur PC+TS3 oder PS4/XBO+Party


----------



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gibt es da wirklich Ärger wenn man etwas langsamer pingt?



Bei den ganzen Shootern wird man halt vom Server gekickt  Das bessere Paket mit dem es sicher keine Probleme gäbe kostet 10€ mehr pro Monat, was schon 120€ im Jahr sind..... lieber sparen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2016)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Shootern wird man halt vom Server gekickt  Das bessere Paket mit dem es sicher keine Probleme gäbe kostet 10€ mehr pro Monat, was schon 120€ im Jahr sind..... lieber sparen.


... wobei ja die meisten ISP auch ein nachträgliches Upsell erlauben bzw. ermöglichen.


----------



## GamingForce (6. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei ja die meisten ISP auch ein nachträgliches Upsell erlauben bzw. ermöglichen.



Ja wenn es nicht reicht werde ich das wohl machen müssen...
Oder ist das von A1 besser?
https://www.a1.net/b/cb-a1-tv-kombi-hybrid16
Das hat zwar nur 16 Mbit Download, dafür das doppelte Upload (3Mbit)


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie haben wir früher nur mit DSL 1000 mit 256kb Upload problemlos online zocken können, inkl. TS und allem drum und dran? (Und oft auch noch mit mehreren Rechnern gleichzeitig). 

Solche hohen Download- und Uploadzahlen benötigt man nur, wenn man streamt, beim normalen Zocken reicht erheblich weniger. 

16MBit Download würde ich heute nur noch nehmen, wenn es nicht anders geht. Gerade wenn man viel hochwertige Streams schaut ist ein mehr an Downloadspeed Gold wert. Und der aktuelle Trend ist ja 1080p mit 60FPS, wenn dann künftig noch bessere Bitraten hinzukommen ist es gut einen Puffer zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2016)

Beim Spielen werden kaum Daten versendet. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Grafik komplett übers Internet geladen wird, sondern du sendest und empfängst nur die Koordinaten der Spieler und Codes für deren Aktionen, und das Spiel bei Dir am PC setzt das dann grafisch um. Daher braucht man überhaupt kein überdurchschnittlich schnelles Internet. Ein gewisses Minimum ja, aber 25mbit reicht dicke. Viel mehr verbraucht zB Teamspeak, weil da halt wirklich quasi MP3s versendet werden, aber auch das sind unter 100MB pro STUNDE, also vlt. 2 MB pro Minute. Das geht ebenfalls auch schon mit DSL1000 oder 6000. Du hast ja scheinbar quasi DSL25000, nur halt kein "echtes" DSL, sondern per Kabel. 

 Es kann aber trotz schneller Leitung eben sein, dass der Ping nicht gut ist. Denn der Ping hängt nur indirekt mit dem Speed der Leitung ab.


----------



## USA911 (6. Oktober 2016)

Off Topic:


Loosa schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch darauf an, ob der Anbieter auch wirklich die Geschwindigkeiten bietet die das "bis zu" suggeriert...



Ist in D nicht inzwischen verboten mit "bis zu" zu werben. Muss der Anbieter nicht inzwischen genaus sagen, was mindestens ankommt? (Oder vertuhe ich mich da?)


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Off Topic:
> 
> 
> Ist in D nicht inzwischen verboten mit "bis zu" zu werben. Muss der Anbieter nicht inzwischen genaus sagen, was mindestens ankommt? (Oder vertuhe ich mich da?)


 Nein, verboten ist es nicht. Was soll man auch sonst schreiben? Bei manchen Haushalten kommt halt nicht GANZ zB 50Mbit an, da kann man ja nicht werben mit "unser Tarif M mit je nach Standort 45 bis 50 mbit!"  

Aber es ist so, dass man nicht "bis zu" sagen darf und der Kunde dann auch viel viel geringere Werte akzeptieren muss. zB wenn es nie mehr als 40% des "bis zu"-Wertes sind, dann ist das unzulässig, bzw. der Kunde dürfte dann halt kündigen. 

Ob der Anbieter im Kleingedruckten sagen muss, dass es mind. zB 80% des "bis zu"-Wertes sind, weiß ich aber nicht genau. Ich vermute mal, dass bei den Urteilen eine Art Mindestrate genannt wurde, bei der Kunde "zufrieden" sein muss. Die Telekom zB macht das seit einer Weile so, dass die im Zweifel dem Kunden nur den kleineren Tarif anbieten. zB bei einem Kumpel, der DSL50 wollte, wurde das "verweigert", weil die Telekom bei dessen Anschluss nur maximal DSL30 gewährleisten könnte.


----------



## GamingForce (21. November 2016)

Ist
download: 25 mbit/s
upload: 1,5 mbit/s
oder
download: 16 mbit/s
upload: 3 mbit/s
die bessere Leitung zum zocken?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2016)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Ist
> download: 25 mbit/s
> upload: 1,5 mbit/s
> oder
> ...


 kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Bei 3 mbit hast du halt mehr Bandbreite, falls du auch zB Sprache "sendest", aber dafür reichen 1,5 mbit auch gut aus. Und die 25 mbit-Leitung hört sich in der Summe besser an. Soll denn beides am exakt gleichen Anschluss sein, oder ist das eine für Telefon-Dose, das andere Kabel-TV-Dose?


----------



## GamingForce (21. November 2016)

Ich nehme nur eins von beiden für die ganze Wohnung. Ich denke ich werde die 3bit Leitung nehmen...


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2016)

Wenn es nur um's Zocken geht würde ich den schnelleren Download nehmen. Das macht sich ja bei jeder Steam-Installation und jedem Update bemerkbar.
Für Multiplayer-Daten und Teamspeak reichen 1,5MBit auch. Nur wenn du wirklich öfter Sachen hochladen willst, zum Beispiel gigabyteweise Fotos und Daten in der Cloud synchronisieren, bringt das mit dem schnelleren Update wirklich was.

Ist halt ganz die Frage, wie du dein Nutzerverhalten siehst. Zum Spielen reicht natürlich beides.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2016)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur eins von beiden für die ganze Wohnung....


 klar, aber ich frage mich, warum du zwei verschiedene Angaben für die gleiche Wohnung bekommst


----------



## Batze (21. November 2016)

Die bessere Leitung ist ganz klar die mit dem Höheren Upload.
Zwischen 16 und 25 ist zwar ein unterschied wenn du dir was runterladen möchtest, aber zum reinen Spielen ist der Upload, weil er eben immer langsamer ist viel wichtiger.
Eventuell möchtest du ja mal was Stream oder was auf YTube Hochladen und so, man weiß ja nie,, und da ist der Upload das Entscheidende und nicht der Download, der ist schnell genug bei solchen Sachen.
Oder Multiplayer Spiele mit 20 Spielern und mehr, da ist es der Upload der dir Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2016)

Für Multiplayer braucht man nicht viel Upload. Der ist halt wirklich nur wichtig, wenn man Videos streamt oder generell viel hochlädt oder wenn man seinen Rechner auch als aus dem Internet erreichbaren Webserver nutzen will. 

Ist das alles kein Thema würde ich auf jeden Fall den schnelleren Download vorziehen, gerade bei Spieledownloads macht sich der schon positiv bemerkbar, aber auch wenn mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig im Netz hängen, kann das von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2016)

Für Downloads ja das stimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2016)

Wieso sollte denn ein höherer Upload was bringen, nur weil im Spiel zB 30 und nicht nur 10 Gegner sind? Die Daten der Gegner kommen doch nur bei Dir AN, das hat mit dem Upload ja nichts zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Download  ^^ Und deine eigenen Daten (Bewegung, Aktionen, ggf. Sprachchat) werden ja als EIN Datenstrom zu einem einzigen Server gesendet (entweder ein richtiger dedizierter Spielserver oder zB bei Matchmaking halt an dem PC des "Host"-Spielers), und danach erst wird der Datenstrom zu den anderen verteilt. Dein Upload ist aber nur für den Weg BIS zum Server interessant. Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?

Für Streaming macht der Upload wiederum natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2016)

Ne, schrieb ich ja schon auf der ersten Seite, bei Online Multiplayer hat man ein paar Kilobyte Upload, das ist absolut vernachlässigbar. 

Wir haben schon vor über zehn Jahren mit DSL 1000 und 2000 (keine Ahnung wie hoch der Upload da war aber er war winzig im Vergleich zu heute) mit zwei oder drei Rechnern Onlinegames mit Teamspeak gespielt. Kann natürlich sein, dass Skype und Disqus oder moderne Audiocodecs da erheblich mehr verbraten aber die Spiele an sich laden wirklich nur winzige Datenmengen hoch, es sind ja letztlich nur ein paar Koordinaten und Zahlenwerte.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2016)

Es geht ja auch nicht um die Daten Mengen sondern um den schnelleren Stream durch die Leitungen. Das ist das Entscheidende.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um die Daten Mengen sondern um den schnelleren Stream durch die Leitungen. Das ist das Entscheidende.



Dann muss man sich ISDN holen ...


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2016)

Batze, ich bezog vor allem mich hierauf: "_Oder Multiplayer Spiele mit 20 Spielern und mehr, da ist es der Upload der dir Vorteile bringt_" - und das ist eben IMO nicht so. Es ist egal, ob du gegen einen, 5 oder 500 spielst: die Uploadmenge ist immer gleich. 

Und für den Upload beim Gamen allgemein reichen die 1,5mit ebenfalls dicke aus. Das sind bis zu ca 11MB pro Minute - das ist viel mehr, als man beim Gamen "sendet". Selbst zb Ton in MP3-Qualität von 256kBps kannst du damit locker in Echtzeit "senden". Wenn du ingame ne Aktion machst wie Zb Schießen, dann ist das vermutlich ein Datenpaket im einstelligen kB-Bereich - da spielt es keine nennenswerte Rolle, ob du 1,5 oder 3,0 oder 200 mbit uploadspeed hast. Da hast du am Ende vlt nen Unterschied, als wäre der Ping um 5-10 besser oder schlechter. Der Gesamt-Ping ist da aber viel eher das Entscheidende, und der kann mit mehr Down/Uploadspeed auch mal schlechter sein als mit weniger Speed, so was kann man nicht vorhersagen. Am Ende hat man vlt mit der 3mbit-Leitung den schwächeren Ping und in der Summe mehr Nachteile als mit dem 1,5mbit-Angebot  

Interessant wäre aber da eine große "Studie", ob es INSGESAMT und im Durchschnitt vielleicht doch mit 3mbit besser ist als mit 1,5mbit. Aus purer Erfahrung kann man so was leider nicht herleiten. 


Für Videos wiederum: mit 1,5mbit kannst du da vlt 360p verwirklichen, mit 3mbit etwas mehr als 420p, aber 720p werden damit bereits nicht mehr drin sein. Für so was wie zB twitch wären also beide Angebote sowieso unbrauchbar.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2016)

Kein Problem. Ich habe da andere Praktische Erfahrungen. Wenn es bei dir anders ist, ok.
Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen hier über eventuelle Extrem Situationen wie das Streamen, also bitte nicht vergessen was ich eigentlich gemeint hatte.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Batze, ich bezog vor allem mich hierauf: "_Oder Multiplayer Spiele mit 20 Spielern und mehr, da ist es der Upload der dir Vorteile bringt_" - und das ist eben IMO nicht so. Es ist egal, ob du gegen einen, 5 oder 500 spielst: die Uploadmenge ist immer gleich.


... kommt aber auf die Programmierung bzw. Umsetzung des MP Parts an, ist es eine p2p Verbindung, macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob du gegen fünf oder 20 Spieler spielst. 

IMO nutzt(e) das MS XBox Live System so eine p2p Verbindung, weil die wenigsten (keine?) Spiele durch 'dedicated server' gehostet wurden.

Im PC Bereich, vor allem wegen Cheats & Co., wirst du aber in der Tat eine Client <> Server Implementierung vorfinden und hier verteilt und verarbeitet der Server eben die Daten, dann ist es wirklich egal, gegen wieviel Leute du spielst.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für Videos wiederum: mit 1,5mbit kannst du da vlt 360p verwirklichen, mit 3mbit etwas mehr als 420p, aber 720p werden damit bereits nicht mehr drin sein. Für so was wie zB twitch wären also beide Angebote sowieso unbrauchbar.



Ähm, nein, auf Twitch kannst du als kostenloser Streamer ohnehin maximal mit 3,5 MBit (glaube war so viel) streamen, das reicht locker für 1080p mit 30FPS. Für 720p brauchst du um die 1MBit, wobei natürlich viel von der Framerate und der Kodierungsqualität abhängt. Von 30 auf 60FPS verdoppelt ja mal eben den notwendigen Upload.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... kommt aber auf die Programmierung bzw. Umsetzung des MP Parts an, ist es eine p2p Verbindung, macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob du gegen fünf oder 20 Spieler spielst.


 Bei den "p2p" hast du aber immer einen Spieler, der der Host-"Server" ist. Da ist es IMO nicht so, dass du zu jedem einzelnen Spieler einen Datenstrom sendest. Oder läuft das auf Konsolen regelmäßig anders als am PC, wo es ja auch etliche Games mit "Matchmaking" und ohne dedizierte Server gibt?

@Spiritorge: ich hab halt Infos gefunden, laut denen für 720p bei 30 FPS das nicht reicht. Vlt basierte das auf "miesen" Videocodecs, kann sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritorge: ich hab halt Infos gefunden, laut denen für 720p bei 30 FPS das nicht reicht. Vlt basierte das auf "miesen" Videocodecs, kann sein.



Natürlich hast du da dann keine top Qualität und oftmals bei schnelleren Bewegungen Artefakte. Aber wenn du häufig mal auf Twitch die Leute browst, dann siehst du, dass da ganz schön viele mit solchen schlechten Leitungen dabei sind. Man muss da ja dann auch nicht mal mit 30 FPS streamen, es reichen auch 25 - 20 im Zweifel. Und sicherlich liegt es auch am Programm, welche Codecs es verwenden kann. OBS bietet bei x264 etwa acht Verschiedene Qualitätspresets.


----------

